

Editorial: 38 Studios and the Dunkin delusions - cobrausn
http://www.joystiq.com/2012/05/25/editorial-38-studios-and-the-dunkin-delusions

======
ricree
The denial pictured here is a bit chilling.

Anyone here familiar enough with 38 Studios to comment on it?

